# Is it possible to book an unborn on Aer Lingus or Ryanair flight?



## NickyK (8 Feb 2013)

Hi,

Child due in May, possibly going on holiday in August. Is it possible to book flights now including the new baby? We don't have a name yet. I could book in a different name and change it later I guess.

Thanks,

Nicky


----------



## Time (8 Feb 2013)

The fees for name changes are crazy.

If you decide on a name by all means go ahead and book. If not wait.


----------



## oldnick (8 Feb 2013)

It is a messy business adding an infant to an existing booking. Cannot be done on the computer.
You must -with EI - contact the airline, and ,if memory serves me right, it's even more difficult with Ryanair.  
I'd urge you to read the rules on the two websites now -or else  choose a name now.

I can't recall Ryanair slashing high season fares for the more popular destinations  a few weeks beforehand.


----------



## Sandals (9 Feb 2013)

I booked a holiday for 8 people (one my unborn child-we knew the sex and name so possible). Only hassle we had was getting the birth cert and then getting the passport, had to go to dublin office (twice) as ran out of time, think id about five weeks between birth due date and holiday date.

On looking back I wouldnt do it again as suppose something goes wrong with your birth/child (please god it wont etc).


----------



## poppy1 (11 Feb 2013)

i remember ringing aerlingus and she said but in tbc then ring up and confirm the name when the baby is born! that was 2 yrs ago and i didnt book in the end!!


----------



## Time (11 Feb 2013)

You will be caught for a name change fee of circa 100 euro if you do that.


----------



## dereko1969 (11 Feb 2013)

This very question was asked over on boards recently
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056870511
and it seems that both aer lingus and ryanair will make a free change if you put the name down as infant now and then change it to the name prior to flight.


----------

